
The humble origins of Dubsmash - fniephaus
https://blog.dubsmash.com/2016/01/21/how-to-serve-millions-of-mobile-clients-with-a-single-core-server/
======
Dowwie
anyone hoping to read about a new music genre will be disappointed

